# 5D MKIII stutter speed fault



## Cherish Photography (Feb 2, 2013)

My camera has just developed a fault. From time-to-time it won't allow me to change the shutter speed with the main dial. I have to disconnect the battery and turn back on to fix the fault. This is while in manual mode. 

Very strange. Anyone else had this fault?


----------



## J.R. (Feb 2, 2013)

Never ... unless I've accidentally activated the multi-function lock!


----------



## Cherish Photography (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks. The multi-function lock hasn't been locked. Just checked and I don't have the latest firmware, so I'll update that and hopefully the problem doesn't happen again.


----------



## Menace (Feb 8, 2013)

Never had a prob like that. If the firmware doesn't fix it then I'm afraid the camera may need to go back to Canon.


----------

